# EUR/GBP range trading maintains



## Investor123 (1 September 2008)

EURGBP has been trading in a range for 4 months. Resistance level is at 0.8105 and support is at 0.7796.

Fundamentally both Europe and UK economies are weak, and both economies are likely to cut interest rate over the next few months. I believe this range trading will maintain.

Currently EURGBP is trading at the resistance level, hence it is good opportunity to short.

Shorted 10,000 EURGBP at 0.8105
Stop level at 0.8208
Target level at 0.7909


----------



## Investor123 (3 September 2008)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

On 29 August, I had shorted 10,000 EURGBP at 0.8105, stop level at 0.8208, target level at 0.7909.

EURGBP keeps going up, so I decide to cut loss. Bought back at 0.8154. loss is US$85.59.


----------



## Wealth Wizard (3 September 2008)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

yes it has pushed higher than i thought it would, are you still in your short?


----------



## Investor123 (3 September 2008)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*



Wealth Wizard said:


> yes it has pushed higher than i thought it would, are you still in your short?




No, I had cut loss completely.


----------



## CanOz (11 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

After tightening the stops on everything tonight before the ann, this is the only little battler left running....you go you good thing!

Nice wedge too.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## CanOz (11 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

Overbought but with .90 for support. An impressive run for this pair.

The Tradeguider chart and the Oanda chart this time.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## BentRod (16 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

I was right there beside you buying em Cannie only difference was I was covering

An impressive run that is for sure, as was GBPCHF which has a strong negative correlation.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

Present chart shows a falling wedge has formed in the uptrend.Books say falling wedges usually move to the upside and even more likely in an uptrend as continuation.If I remember I will post the outcome.


----------



## CanOz (16 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

Careful Wys, these Monday morning gaps can be unpredictable. I've seen them close and then continue, or close and reverse.

With the positve lead from Wall St. and a holiday there i wouldn't be surprised to see a gap close and then a range for the next day or so in anticipation of the US coming back to work. But who knows, maybe the data in Europe will get things moving.

I'm busy the next few days so i'm biased to one outcome more than the other!

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*



CanOz said:


> Careful Wys, these Monday morning gaps can be unpredictable. I've seen them close and then continue, or close and reverse.
> CanOz





Excellent read CanOz, 

The follow on chart shows the gap did close and then that line became support and resistance.

Nice one.


----------



## CanOz (20 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

Looks like i've caught Oanda up to some funny business. They spiked the EURGBP down and took out my stop last night. They tried the same with the EUR, recorded it as stopped out, but funny enough I'm still in the trade!!! 

Can't wait to hear their explanation for this, it better be good or I'll have to dissolve the relationship!

Cheers,

CanOz


----------



## BentRod (20 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

Can,
       Did you get an email?

I had a stop hit on a long Euro trade but they have since adjusted it:



> Due to one or more incorrect rate spikes that occurred on our FXTrade system, the following adjustments were completed to roll back transactions caused by the spikes:
> 
> Ticket 449662887 (EUR/USD) was deleted.
> Ticket 449483629 (EUR/USD) was closed on Thu Feb 19 2009 11:48:41AM EST instead.
> ...




I'd imagine EURGBP would be the same, send them an email and they should put you back in.


----------



## CanOz (20 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*



BentRod said:


> Can,
> Did you get an email?
> 
> I had a stop hit on a long Euro trade but they have since adjusted it:
> ...




Yes, got an email at work for the EUR, but not the cross. Now to just find some time to sort this crap out. I think i'll just fund a bigger account in IB. I don't need this crap!!!

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## BentRod (20 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

Cannie......It will take you 1 minute to send an email.

They will reverse the trade!

techsupport@oanda.com


----------



## BentRod (23 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

How did you go Bud?

Get back in??


----------



## CanOz (23 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

Yes! Very impressed, they put me straight back in once they discovered thier bad. Still in now actually.

Got to say they are pretty good bunch for service.

Thanks for the encouragement Bent!

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## BentRod (23 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

Good to hear.

Knew You were getting worked up for nothing:


----------



## CanOz (23 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*



BentRod said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Knew You were getting worked up for nothing:




FX Broker paranoia!

CanOz


----------



## BentRod (25 February 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

Check your EUR trades mate.....more fat fingers Today

They have put me back in on one of mine.


----------



## i_in (4 March 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/images/icons/icon2.gif


----------



## Stormin_Norman (4 March 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

you like elliot wave i_in. have you found it a good predictor?


----------



## i_in (4 March 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

yes, my analysis is entirely based on it


----------



## James Austin (12 August 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

could someone please confirm if my data is correct

EURGBP 20min bars

purple line starts at 8.20am today, 12/08/09

all those bars with same lows look a bit sus to me, 
or maybe this is standard EURGBP behaviour.

thanks
JA


----------



## Mr J (12 August 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

IB data:


----------



## James Austin (12 August 2009)

*Re: EURGBP range trading maintains*

thanks MrJ


----------

